# Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout



## NixDawischa (16. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Board-Mitglieder,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit interessierter Mitleser hier im Forum. Nun  steht wieder ein Dänemark-Urlaub an und ich brauche eine MeFo - Rute. Da ich nur 2 Wochen pro Jahr im Urlaub auf Meerforellen angle, bin ich gewillt, max. Euro 100,-- für die Rute auszulegen. Heute habe ich bei meinem Angelshop die neue Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout im Angebot für Euro 99,-- entdeckt. Was taugt die Rute und gibt es bessere Alternativen in dieser Preislage? In Österreich ist die Auswahl an MeFo - Ruten sehr begrenzt, daher freue ich mich über jeden Tipp. Die Beiträge habe ich bereits alle gelesen und auch einige Ruten in der engeren Auswahl. Eine Irofeather übersteigt allerdings mein Budget...:c


Danke für Eure Hilfe.

LG

Markus


----------



## longhorn (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Hallo,
ich benutze die
DAM-Calyber-Seatrout-14-Meerforellenrute!
Das Teil ist der Hammer und man bekommt sie für 79,00Euro:m
Gruß Longhorn


----------



## s_rathje (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Iron Feather is ab 120 zu haben.
Zu deiner Rute, hatte die Infinity Q schon in der Hand, ist mit Sicherheit ne gute Rute, aber wirklich überzeugt hat sie mich nicht.
Ich fische die Series One von Berkley (nicht die Skeletor) und bin wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## NixDawischa (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Hallo,

danke für die ersten Antworten. Kann ich die Ironfeather auch im Netz um diesen Preis kaufen? In Österreich kostet die über 200 Euronen.

Danke für Eure Infos. Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## NixDawischa (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Ich hätte auch eine Berkley Signa Salmon Spin oder eine Daiwa Powermesh 3,00, 5 - 30 g in der Auswahl. Wären die besser geeignet?


----------



## s_rathje (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Iron Feather für 120 gibts nur in Kaltenkirchen, die haben leider keinen Versand. 
Die Signa ist auch ne super Rute!!! Hab das gute Stück am Wochenende mit ner Shimano Rarerium geworfen, meines Wissens eine der leichtesten Kombos, wo gibt *schwärm*
Wenn du die Signa zu dem Kurs bekommen solltest, würde ich sofort zuschlagen!


----------



## janko (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

kauf dir  die infinity q - ist ne klasse rute- mir ein bisschen zu weich(liebe harte ruten) aber sonst top-erst recht für den preis...
#6


----------



## NixDawischa (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Berkley Signa Salmon Spin für 89,90? Ist also ein guter Preis?


----------



## janko (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

die sigma kann man mit der infinity nicht vergleichen-nimm die daiwa...


----------



## Firefox2 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*



longhorn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich benutze die
> DAM-Calyber-Seatrout-14-Meerforellenrute!
> Das Teil ist der Hammer und man bekommt sie für 79,00Euro:m
> Gruß Longhorn





Das kann ich nur befürworten.....N1 teil Fische sie selber aktiv seit letzten Feb.


----------



## s_rathje (17. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

janko, du sagst selbst die infinity ist recht wabbelig, warum soll der TE dann nicht die signa nehmen?


----------



## Christian 78 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Moinsen, ich habe  sowohl die infinity q als auch die signa salmon schon gefischt. 

Es kommt ein bischen darauf an welches gewicht du benutzen möchtest. 

Für leichte Köder bis maximal 20 Gramm würde ich die Signa Salmon nehmen. Soll es aber auch mal ein Snaps in 25 Gramm + sein auf jeden Fall die Infinity Q. Das die Infinity Q zu weich ist kann ich nicht bestätigen. Dieses empfindet wohl jeder anders. 

Die (alte) Berkley serious one ist auch nicht schlecht, aber auch hier ist bei Ködern über 20 Gramm und Wind meiner Meinung nach Schluss.  

Alles schöne Ruten aber als Allroundrute würde ich die Daiwa nehmen zumal der Preis super ist. 

MfG Christian


----------



## NixDawischa (17. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Danke für Eure Infos.

Also, ich habe letztes Jahr so mit 12 - 17 g geangelt. Da der Wind jedoch sehr stark war, sollte ich vielleicht schwerere Blinker verwenden. Was sagt Ihr? Ich bin Ende Mai/Anfang Juni auf Fünen. Kann ich da schwerere Blinker verwenden?

SG Markus


----------



## s_rathje (17. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

http://www.fishers-paradise.de/Ange...ries-One-Spin-1002-Spin-300m-8-32g::3919.html

Auf Fünen war ich leider noch nicht, kann ich nichts zu sagen.
Aber wie anfangs erwähnt, fische ich die Series One (nicht Skeletor)
Für 72 Euro auch eine Überlegung wert.
Die Rute wirft 16 - 22 Gramm richtig gut, hab sie auch schon problemlos mit 30 Gramm geworfen, allerdings macht das nicht mehr ganz soo viel Spaß.


----------



## Christian 78 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Es geht ja auch nicht nur um das werfen schwerer Köder,  sondern auch um kontrollierte Köderführung bei extremen Bedingungen. Meiner Meinung nach gehen sowohl die Signa Salmon als auch die Serious One bei Ködern über 20 Gramm in die Knie, zumal die Blanks es auch nicht mögen ständig auf Höchstbelastung zu laufen.

Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Wassermännchen (18. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Ich weiss ja nicht welche Signa Salmon Spin Ihr fischt aber meine hat ein Wurfgewicht von 9-41g und man kann ganz locker 25g auf Dauer gen Horizont feuern.


----------



## NixDawischa (19. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Signa Salmon Spin einen schwachen Spitzenring hat. Ist das wirklich ein Problem? Oder ist das bei den neuen Modellen beseitigt?


----------



## Christian 78 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

@ Wassermann

genau die habe ich auch und nach einem Jahr fischen mit Ködern über 20 Gramm ist der Blank doppelt so weich wie vorher. 

Vielleicht geh ich auch einfach nur zu oft fischen |rolleyes


----------



## Wassermännchen (21. März 2010)

*AW: Daiwa Infinity Q Seatrout*

@NixDawischa 
Es sollen angeblich einige Spitzenringe sich durch Dünne Geflochtene Schnüre "Eingeschliffen" haben. Ich kann das nicht sagen obwohl ich sehr viel mit der Rute fische.
(Aber nicht so oft wie ich möchte #h)

@Christian 78
Das kann sein. Allerdings konnte ich noch keine Veränderung ab Blank feststellen.


Gruß Micha


----------

